
PyCharm 2017.2 Released: Docker Compose on Windows, SSH Agent, Amazon - rhlala
https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/whatsnew/
======
rhlala
Do you have a 4K screen, and another lower resolution screen? We now support
per monitor scaling on Windows.

Good feature

